# Surprise Baby!! (Pics!)



## Nicoon (Feb 6, 2013)

Kisses was showing but she didn't look ready at all! I expected her to kid in April or May. When we got back from tractor supply, my boyfriend saw her and her baby back in the field!  I got Moop, the daddy (nigerian dwarf) when he was a baby three years ago. I've been waiting for his baby! Kisses, the momma, is I guess  Saanen/Pygmy.
Well, it's a girl!!!! Kisses and her are doing great! Here's a pic of proud daddy here too! :laugh:


----------



## canthavejust1 (Oct 12, 2012)

Aww!! Congrats on the beautiful new baby!!


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

She is adorable, congrats!


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Congrats, very cute. Is the  because you are not sure what she is? I think she looks more nigi than pygmy.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cutie pie! Congrats!


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

Cute Baby takes a little bit after dad. Congrats!


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

Moop is gorgeous too by the way...love that buck and love your doe's ears. She looks mini nubian to me


----------



## BlueEyedFainters (Aug 18, 2012)

Cute baby and momma! Handsome dad! I love his horns!


----------



## Nicoon (Feb 6, 2013)

Thankies everyone!  But yes, everyone has had good guesses. I had another post up about her and her sister's breed. So confusing! lol.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Congratulations on the surprise. SO glad all went well and what a baby that is. Adorable.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Congrats , shes beautiful 
And so are her proud parents


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

Very nice! What a wonderful surprise to come home too!


----------

